# Animation besser als GIF, Video, oder CSS3-Animation



## Gast170816 (21. November 2015)

Ich möchte in eine Webseite eine kleine Animation mit einfachen Formen einbauen...bevor ich jetzt von vornherein den falschen Weg einschlage: Welche Vorgehensweise ist besser, damits auch überall (Desktop und Mobil) gut angezeigt wird?

1. Als animiertes GIF
2. Als Youtube-Video
3. Als Elemente die mit CSS3 (oder wie das heißt, womit neuerdings diese bissl animiereten Grafiken auf Webseiten gemacht sind)

Ich würds gern als GIF machen, weil mir das irgendwie am unkompliziertesten scheint...und man kanns auch nahtlos ins Design einfügen, anstatt ein Video was ja immer irgendwie noch Player-Elemente hat.


----------



## SpiceLab (21. November 2015)

Soweit möglich, sprich technisch umsetzbar, würde ich immer auf CSS3 / jQuery zurückgreifen 

Was genau soll denn die Animation überhaupt beinhalten?


----------



## Gast170816 (21. November 2015)

Ist wahrscheinlich doch zu komplex für css. Wie sind denn eigentlich so große Videobackgrounds gemacht, die man manchmal sieht? Die haben eine erstaunlich gute Qualität, scheinen aber nicht als herkömmliches Video eingebunden zu sein.


----------



## SpiceLab (21. November 2015)

Fantasmo hat gesagt.:


> Ist wahrscheinlich doch zu komplex für css.


Wahrscheinlich ist nicht das letzte Wort 


Fantasmo hat gesagt.:


> Wie sind denn eigentlich so große Videobackgrounds gemacht, die man manchmal sieht? Die haben eine erstaunlich gute Qualität, scheinen aber nicht als herkömmliches Video eingebunden zu sein.


Hast Du mal einen Beispiel-Link zur Hand?


----------



## Gast170816 (21. November 2015)

Nein es ist erst noch eine Idee. Ich wollte nur mal vorher abchecken wie der beste Weg wär. Muss ich später nochmal wiederkommen;-)


----------



## SpiceLab (21. November 2015)

Fantasmo hat gesagt.:


> Nein es ist erst noch eine Idee. Ich wollte nur mal vorher abchecken wie der beste Weg wär.


Dazu müsste man eben ein paar Details wissen 


Fantasmo hat gesagt.:


> Muss ich später nochmal wiederkommen;-)


So machen wir es


----------



## vhoesl (3. Januar 2016)

Wenn du eine aufwändigere Animation ("ein Video") hast dann könnte dich dieser Artikel vielleicht interessieren: http://www.labnol.org/internet/youtube-video-background/27933/. Da ist, wie ich finde, zumindest ganz gut erklärt wie man ein YouTube-Video in den Hintergrund legt.


----------

